# MP kit shop



## MP ashley ann (27 May 2013)

I have been on the MP kit shop site before, but what happened to it? I've tried accessing it through DWAN and the internet, but can't get to it. Anyone help?


----------



## 2 Cdo (27 May 2013)

They ran out of donuts?  :whiteflag:


----------



## MP ashley ann (27 May 2013)

NO! I don't eat them


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2013)

MP ashley ann said:
			
		

> NO! I don't eat them


Then you're obviously a walt or a poser, you might want to look at this thread Walts, posers & wannabes (merged)  .

MP Kit Shop is suspended while a new operating arrangement is finalized.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2013)

Speaking of kit are non police allowed to have handcuff keys on their person?


----------



## Inspir (27 May 2013)

Yes


----------



## JesseWZ (28 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Speaking of kit are non police allowed to have handcuff keys on their person?



There are many legitimate (and even non-bedroom related) reasons for non-police to have handcuff keys. Boarding Party utilizes cuffs, as do hospital security staff, etc.


----------



## Anakha (29 May 2013)

The kit shop has rid itself of its former third party operator and is now under the direct management of CFMPA. It is currently spooling up in terms of getting its financial house in order as well as getting new suppliers lined up and inventory stocked. The website will eventually be restored. At the moment some items are available for sale but a direct request to the OPI would be required unless you're actually in the area.


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Speaking of kit are non police allowed to have handcuff keys on their person?



according to my wife no




.................something about taking all the fun out of it for her  :-[


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 May 2015)

*UPDATE:*

MP Kit Shop is now live.

http://www.shop.en.mpkitshop.ca/


----------



## Dissident (28 May 2015)

About time.


----------

